

Firefox to Chrome: We’ll See Your 70 Million Users And Raise You 300 Million - stanleydrew
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/19/chrome-firefox-growth/

======
ZeroGravitas
Interesting perspective from Mozilla's Dotzler in his linked blog comments:

 _you cannot compare users to usage. Browser vendors like Mozilla and Google
can measure active users by seeing how many installs of Firefox or Chrome are
running on any given day or month. Web stats vendors like Net Applications and
StatCounter measure browser usage in terms of page views. The two are very
different.

In Firefox's early days (as in Chrome's early days) most of our early adopters
were "power users" who browsed a lot, dozens, maybe hundreds, or thousands of
pages/sites a day. But today we have many more mainstream users than early
adopter power users. Regular folks don't browse that much. A good family
friend of mine, for example, spends about 20 minutes a day on the Web checking
email and reading a story or two in a major online news site. It takes scores,
or even hundreds of people like him to generate the _usage_ of one person like
me. I spend about 14-16 hours a day on the Web and visit literally hundreds of
sites and thousands of pages._

